# New Bass Boat Electronics



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

Looking for some advice. I'll be ordering a new boat this weekend and I'd like to set it up with a system of HB electronics. If I put a 998csi at the console, what would be a good choice for the bow that I could tie into it. I don't plan on having the s.i. on the bow, just color, gps and a decent size screen. There seems to be several options, but I don't necessarily want to spend another grand on it.
Also, I'd be open to anyone's opinion of whether the transducer should be contained within the trolling motor or mounted outside of it. I've heard a little chatter about the internal option not being so great.


----------

